# Scheduling Heating & Cooling?



## Mazzeppa (Apr 7, 2016)

Maybe I've missed it, but to the best of my searching, Tesla still does not have scheduling the heating or cooling of your car while plugged in. This seems like an obvious feature to me.
It's simple: have a "Interior environment" option with the ability of multiple schedules. Each schedule you select which days of the week; you have the cars interior heat or cool (to a specific temp); starts at a specific time; while plugged in charging (or not). This scheduled temperature control ends as soon as external power is disconnected (unless driver is detected in proximity).


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Mazzeppa said:


> Maybe I've missed it, but to the best of my searching, Tesla still does not have scheduling the heating or cooling of your car while plugged in. This seems like an obvious feature to me.
> It's simple: have a "Interior environment" option with the ability of multiple schedules. Each schedule you select which days of the week; you have the cars interior heat or cool (to a specific temp); starts at a specific time; while plugged in charging (or not). This scheduled temperature control ends as soon as external power is disconnected (unless driver is detected in proximity).


http://visibletesla.com/Documentation/pages/SchedulerTab.html


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Visible Tesla is excellent for those who want more control. @Mazzeppa this will give you what you want


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

with Visual Tesla no longer supported, and sounds like there may be a couple broken features, maybe @teslaliving could have some of the HVAC scheduling on a future release of EVTripping


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

You can easily script it yourself if needed. Most owners just turn it on when needed via their phones.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

This is one of those hung I love on my Leaf. 
I also love being able to set the charge to finish at a set time rather having to set the start time and hope it's done.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

teslaliving said:


> You can easily script it yourself if needed. Most owners just turn it on when needed via their phones.


Can't you do this via the app now? Am I missing something? Is it that you can't schedule and it's just one-off real-time requests?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

EV4Life said:


> This is one of those hung I love on my Leaf.
> I also love being able to set the charge to finish at a set time rather having to set the start time and hope it's done.


Yup. Definitely one part where the Leaf is better than Tesla.

On the other hand, knowing that my 30A primary charger does 21 miles an hour, I can figure out how to set it when I get home that a hundred miles will take about five hours, so I set it at 3am to be done by 8am...


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Yup. Definitely one part where the Leaf is better than Tesla.
> 
> On the other hand, knowing that my 30A primary charger does 21 miles an hour, I can figure out how to set it when I get home that a hundred miles will take about five hours, so I set it at 3am to be done by 8am...


I do the same. I set the charge start based on how much I need and when I need it to be done by. That way the pack is nice and warm and full by the time I need to leave. Would be much better if you could set the end time and let the car figure it out though. I doubt that's coming anytime soon to Tesla. The little things like that are totally lost on Tesla as they dont get the press/buzz.


----------

